# Emblem Head Badge



## tommydale1950 (Feb 29, 2016)

Finally found one I could afford. Not sure when this badge was made , I have the Greyhound and Speedwell and believe they are later than this one.If anyone knows for sure what years this badge was used please chime in ..Thanks Tom...


----------



## bricycle (Feb 29, 2016)

not sure if correct, but that's the one I had on my 1911-14 S frame.


----------



## gtdohn (Feb 29, 2016)

Look at this Tom............http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle345


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 28, 2016)

I have the same emblem in my 1936 bicycle with original rivets. Rare!


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> I have the same emblem in my 1936 bicycle with original rivets. Rare!
> 
> View attachment 299654




Let's see some more photos of this bike!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't have many of them, just one more. I restored the bike and added the chainguard, the torpedo light, the pedals, the hand grips and the seat. Everything else was in the bike when I bought it.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 28, 2016)

Ah, the fork was broken so I have to replace it.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Mar 29, 2016)

tommydale1950 said:


> Finally found one I could afford. Not sure when this badge was made , I have the Greyhound and Speedwell and believe they are later than this one.If anyone knows for sure what years this badge was used please chime in ..Thanks Tom...
> 
> View attachment 290503
> 
> View attachment 290504




I have discovered that my Emblem Badge is for Motorcycle not bicycle ...Tom


----------



## bricycle (Mar 29, 2016)

are you certain?


----------



## tommydale1950 (Mar 29, 2016)

Yea ,its bigger than my other Emblem badges in width and in height .Also holes are not even close to lining up on my Emblem roadster,,Tom


----------



## tommydale1950 (Apr 1, 2016)

tommydale1950 said:


> Yea ,its bigger than my other Emblem badges in width and in height .Also holes are not even close to lining up on my Emblem roadster,,Tom


----------



## tommydale1950 (May 11, 2016)

anyone have an Emblem badge they can measure? thanks Tom


----------



## barracuda (May 11, 2016)

The one on Ebay right now is 3" x 3 1/2".

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ant...A-/201582625242?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276


----------



## tommydale1950 (May 11, 2016)

Thank You...


barracuda said:


> The one on Ebay right now is 3" x 3 1/2".
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ant...A-/201582625242?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 9, 2021)

I believe that Emblem head badges with the horizontal side holes would normally be *unlikely* to match the Pierce head badges with the diagonal holes(?).


----------



## SKPC (Sep 9, 2021)

Emblem and Non-Emblem badges were both on Emblem-built cycles with a variety of horizontal distances between hole centers.   Walthour Hood sold Emblems with WH badges for years with I think 2" spacing. My 20's, unbadged Emblem moto with Pierce rear axle forgings has 2" spacing also.  Emblem-badged bikes seemed to not use the 2" spacing?  Certainly the Pierce Angola badge only fits Pierce Emblem made cycles?


----------

